# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Why my bar chart does not show Q4? Urgent before meeting tomorrow.

## ange88

Hi friends,

As you can see, I still cannot figure out why  my bar chart does not show information on "Q4". Pl help to fix this error as ill be having a board meeting tomorrow

Thanks

----------


## MrShorty

I opened up the Select Data dialog for the chart and examined the series definitions. I notice that the "horizontal category axis labels" range runs from row 4 to row 20, but all of the series ranges runs from row 5 to row 20. With one more "category" than you have values, Excel does not display the final category. I wasn't sure what the initial "financial year + Qtr" category meant and suspected that it might be an error, so I changed the horizontal category axis label range to run from row 5 to row 20 like the other ranges.

Is that the error, or do you need that initial "financial year + Qtr" category?

----------

